# new reviews



## honeybunney (Oct 7, 2008)

In the Ratings Review section is there anyway to just look up any new review postings?  I don't want to have to click every single city to see if there's a new review.   Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2008)

If you click on the "resort reviews" tab upon logging into the member only section, there is a link for each region that is labeled "newest reviews" uner each review area link so that you can get a quick overview of the newest reviews in each region.

There currently is not an option to do this on the resort level, but that will change with the release of TUG 2.0 (which is something that a small group of volunteers are testing now!)


----------

